# christmas picture



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Here is the latest picuture of Tucker. Hubby bought a backgroud the other day of dark green. We might try doing that color background. I am thinking about buying some different color fabric and see what we can come up with.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh he is such a sweet baby!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

He's a cutie. Looks like his hair on top is growing in to a really nice top knot!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Connie, He is a little doll!! What a great picture!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

He is a sweetheart!














Great picture


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

What a great picture, he is sooo cute


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Tucker looks so sweet







and I love the background color it makes him stand out so well, very pretty picture


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Great picture...he is very handsome!!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Oh he looks so cute


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

What a cutie!







what beautiful white faces you all have!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

What a beautiful picture! Tucker sure is a cutie!


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

You just got me into trouble w/ my husband!
Your Tucker looks so cute, now I need Christmas pictures of my Tucker!
That is the last thing he wants to hear, we're not even done with holloween yet.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, what a little cutie pie!!!







Great pic!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Connie, That picture of Tucker is wonderful. It'll make a great Christmas photo.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

What a BEAUTIFUL picture!! I just wanna kiss his little nose!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

What a precious baby!! I love the topknot... Jack can't grow that hair out at all!! as soon as it gets long I trim it back.. I know he'd never wear a ponytail...


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww, what an angel


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

He is so beautiful!!!


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

what a darling~


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

That picture is just adorable!!! Tucker is so cute. He looks like a little angel. His coat and topknot and everything are coming in really nicely too!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. He is a little doll but then we ALL have little dolls.

Sometimes I wonder how I ever lived without him. My hubby melts when he holds him. These men that think little dogs are sissy dogs all MELT once they have a Malt.

Every Malt I have ever seen is beautiful.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

absolutely adorable


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

great job! hes such a handsome little man!


----------

